# مكتبه ترانيم ctv روعه بجد روعه



## سامح روماني2 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

سلامتك يا حبيبنا او ان كانت التجارب لقداسة البابا شنودة 


طهرنى


فيه واحد بيحبك ترنيمة اطفال 


كل ما بقعد ترنيمة اطفال 


كنيستى ارجولك 


لا تخف 


ترانيم سجلت مؤخرا 30/7/2008



انى احب الرب 


يسوع حكالنا ( ترنيمة عن الغنى ولعازر )


ترانيم سجلت اليوم 9/8/2008


الله الذى لنا 


امنا يا عدرا يا ام المسيح 


خشب فى خشب 


غيرت اوغسطين


قلبك كله حنان 


ملك الملوك يا يسوع


يا ام النور
اليوم 31/8/2008


ترنيمة حضن ايديك 


تمجيد سبع مرات كل يوم + السلام لك يامريم 


اليوم 30- 9- 2008
ترنيمة لو لم يحبنى المسيح


ترنيمة ياملكة بارة نقية


ترنيمة كنيستى كنيستى كنيستى 


يوم 2-10
ترنيمة كنيستى القبطية


بيتى يارب اللى انت بنيته 


هرمى كل اتكالى عليك


هناك على شاطئ الاردن


شويه فى القديم 
وسط طريقك 


نوح 


قشة وقشة 


نونو انا متشال فى عيونة 


19/10/2008



*مين غيرك بيحن عليا ( مين غيرك يا يسوع ) كورال ctv*


*حفلة قداسة البابا* 20-10-2008



*شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين *


*ابونا وبطركنا الغالى* 


*يجدد زى النسر شبابك* 



*ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة*



*21/10/2008*
*شوية فى القديم *
فض قلبى بكلام صالح 


اهلن اهلن بيك يا عيد النيروز 


انا حارسك 


فى نهاية الحكاية 


عنده مهم 


كان طفل صغير 


صغير انا 


ام الشهداء جميلة


انا قلبى لسه صغنن


يا عدرا يا امى طلى بنورك طلى 


احبك يارب قصيدة بصوت قداسة البابا 


*مسيحيين ومسيحنا حياتنا *


*احد ترانيم كورال حفلة استقبال قداسة البابا *


*اوبريت يوم الاربعاء *
*ملحمة حب لقداسة البابا شنودة اوبريت جوة القلب يابابا شنودة *


*مش كامله مع الاسف*
*ولكنها راااااااااائعه*


*4/11/2008*
*زى النار ماهى فى العليقة*


*14-11-2008*
*ياقلب الكنيسة الحانى *
*ياشمامسة هاتو البخور*
*البابا شنودة فى قلبنا *
*ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37*


*يا اجراس حلوة رنى رنى *


*يوم رسامته *


*ابويا شنودة اب حنين*


*عاش البابا*


*قطعة قبطى لم اعرف اسمها *



22 ديسمبر 2008
الى منتهى الاعوام 

من كنوز التسبحة الكيهكيه 
العليقة 
امدح فى البتول

30 -12-2008
*من كنوز التسبحة الكيهكية 
يا م ر ى م*


اوعى تفكر انى نسيتك


----------

